# the bog mobile



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't believe I have shown my microskiff on this wonderful forum so here goes:

'91 Highsider, '96 Johnson 9.9 Four, 30lb Thrust trolling, '02 Tacoma


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Schweeeeet!


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

I like the color coordinated seats! Nice Boat!


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

Very nice highsider. Love the red. Looks fast. I bet you get at least an extra 2 MPH off that color alone!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Updated with 42lb thrust trolling and 2003 9.9 Merc 2-Smoke.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

> Updated with .. 2003 9.9 Merc 2-Smoke.



Nice looking rig.

Wanna race? ;D ;D ;D ;D











Less the camping gear of course.  Kill switch lanyard optional.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

SURE! As long as you got a 9.9 too. Otherwise, it would be like taking a knife to a gunfight. I am gonna have to get me one of those extensions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

> SURE! As long as you got a 9.9 too. Otherwise, it would be like taking a knife to a gunfight. I am gonna have to get me one of those extensions.


Yep, it's a 9.9 Merc 2 smoke w/ 10 hours. It just had a "tune up".


----------



## buck (Dec 14, 2006)

That thing has got a serious tune up.


----------

